# People Are Obsessed With Me and Stalk Me



## AxlRose408 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello all,

I don't exactly know what causes a large group of people to fixate and obsess over me and my life. This may sound loony but my entire high school invested in "Spying PC Software" that allowed them to monitor my computer on a daily basis. I know this to be true because people kept telling me about the specific porn sites I was going to and were able to give me intimate details about the specific porn I was watching. Furthermore, people started to make this a ritual until the point that they became enthralled in my life. My phone calls were recorded, my car was tracked, people followed me to public places, etc...

Basically, I was some kind of larger than life figure that people became fascinated with. Instead of being flattered with the attention, I actually think these people should face criminal charges for violating my reasonable right to privacy. I've thought about telling a police officer but I really can't prove anything beyond what they actually admitted to me. Even my psychiatrist's receptionist stalked me online soon after she met me.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope you find away to get these sick people to face criminal charges because this is really messed up. You are probably going to have to find some evidence to prove your case. I wish the best and good luck on getting those twisted people.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It sounds like you might have a psychiatric issue that's causing you to have these thoughts. Paranoid schizophrenia is usually the cause. 

From the Mayo Clinic:

Delusions and hallucinations are the symptoms that make paranoid schizophrenia most distinct from other types of schizophrenia.

Delusions. In paranoid schizophrenia, a common delusion is that you're being singled out for harm. For instance, you may believe that the government is monitoring every move you make or that a co-worker is poisoning your lunch. You may also have delusions of grandeur — the belief that you can fly, that you're famous or that you have a relationship with a famous person, for example. You hold on to these false beliefs despite evidence to the contrary. Delusions can result in aggression or violence if you believe you must act in self-defense against those who want to harm you.


I think you should see a good psychiatrist and therapist.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandiose_delusions


----------

